# Грыжи Шморля в грудном отделе, нестабильность шейных позвонков, ВСД, ПА, боли в шейно грудном отделе



## Juliet Bogatirova (15 Июл 2017)

Добрый день! Новичок на форуме, мне 27 лет, сразу прошу прощения, если много раз писали здесь о таких же проблемах, НО скажу сразу что в жизни до всего этого ничем не болела, не было травм, все детство занималась плаванием до окончания школы, потом изредка спортзал... Была хорошая беременность можно сказать отбегала, никогда не было проблем с давлением и тд... Родила сама легко...1,5 года практически сама была с ребенком... Это был трудный период, ребенок часто на руках... Не знаю могло ли это послужить проблемой моих мучений, не знаю о чем уже думать... Все все время идет диалог с самой собой... Бесконечные форумы, таблетки и тд... Но уже мучаюсь полгода, обошла всех нервопатологов города, кроме назначения кучи препаратов ничего не услышала внятного... Кто говорит можно массаж (делаю их часто на протяжении этих 6 мес и сейчас 2 раза в неделю, после них немного расслабляюсь), другой говорит потом не нужно массаж, третий ВСД, еще давление прыгало часто 140/90, 130/70, но уже это реже и температура тела держится месяца 4 от 36,8-37,1... Хочется услышать ваших мнений, так как каждый день читаю все форумы, потом себя накручиваю, у меня маленький ребенок 2 года, а я не могу толком ни погулять с ней ничего... От этого слезы, нервные состояния срывы и тд... Бывает легчает на пару дней, потом снова накатывает, боль, тахикардия, и таблетки по кругу (((... Сейчас принимаю гидазепам 1,5 недели, эмоционально полегче... Я не знаю что делать уже... Прикреплю все обследования которые есть) Спасибо огромное если дадите какие то советы!!! Хочется понимать насколько все это у меня серьезно... Очень переживаю за нестабильность практически всех шейных позвонков, лордоз и грыжи... ((


----------



## La murr (15 Июл 2017)

@Juliet Bogatirova, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
На форуме консультируют Ваши соотечественники – доктора *Игорь Зинчук* и *Владимир Воротынцев*, пригласите их в тему.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Июл 2017)

Вы поведали о многом. Но вот о причине Ваших мучений и страданий ничего не сообщили. Ни об одной имеющейся жалобе не упомянули.
Подробно опишите имеющиеся жалобы и течение заболевания!


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (15 Июл 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, ровно полгода назад, случился как приступ, в небольшом споре с мужем, началось резкое сердцебиение, как нехватка воздуха, и я не понимала что со мной происходит... Выбегала на балкон чтоб набраться воздуха, полегчало но колотило от того что не понимала что это, со мной впервые такое было! Я по жизни очень эмоциональна но чтоб до такого не было никогда! Вызвали скорую мне дали столовую ложку валерьянки сказали открыть окна и полежать! Меня попустило немного! Я до этого думала что у меня остеохондроз но как то не обращала на это внимания ведь он у всех и думала это не страшно... Ну вот и началось мои хождения по невропатологам!!! Хотя до этого приступа не болела спина просто как напряжение в шеи было и то редко!!! А тут все так резко произошло я сама не пойму почему и что стало причиной и как мне жить теперь! Потом Снимки, целый список медикаментов и уколов и все это я принимала! Массаж! Зарядка в бассейне с вытяжкой! Практически лежала все время, но понемногу делала всякие упражнения! Потом пошли скачки давления и повышеная температура до сих пор! Я переживаю по поводу всего что мне написали в заключениях Рэг, мрт... Я переживаю чтоб это все было не серьёзно! Постоянно думаю об этом! Сейчас занимаюсь каждый день зарядкой или орбитрек, но вроде пару дней лучше потом снова начинает болеть нижний шейный отдел и между лопаток и снова нервы поэтому, потому что я вроде прилагаю усилия чтоб исправить все! А все равно болит! Может подскажите что я делаю не так? Страшна ли нестабильность которая у меня!? Можно ли массажи? И ещё на массажист хрустел шею несколько раз потом я запретила! Тоже вопрос можно ли мне эти приемы мануальный или нет?

И еще каждый день, когда занимаюсь работой по дому, готовка, уборка, ребенок, работа за компьютером, мне все это дается тяжело, в том плане долго простоять с согнутой шеей, начинается как легкое минутное головокружение, в жар бросает, поэтому стараюсь быстро сделать какую то работу и потом бегу на аппликатор кузнецова, полежу полегчает, снова что то делаю! А еще может Вы подскажете, по всем моим снимкам как мне правильно спать! Я считаю это играет большую роль... Уже и с подушками пробовала спать и выше и ниже и вообще без нее и на полу и на матрассе ортопедическом... Пробовала с валиком сама из полотенца делала... Вот с моими снимками подскажите пожалуйста в итоге как правильнее всего будет? Потому что после сна встаю болит все, расхожусь проходит немного)) Вы уж простите за то что задаю столько вопросов... Но прошло пол года... Хочется стать наконец на ноги, быть хорошей мамой с ребенком, гулять как раньше и планировали еще беременность а теперь вообще не понимаю что делать (((


----------



## AIR (16 Июл 2017)

Нарушения мышечно-тонического характера на шейном уровне конечно имеются.. Но большую клиническую значимость имеет повышенный психоэмоциональный фон.. Если уравновесите нервную систему, то значительная часть жалоб уйдет сама собой..


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (16 Июл 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Нарушения мышечно-тонического характера на шейном уровне конечно имеются.. Но большую клиническую значимость имеет повышенный психоэмоциональный фон.. Если уравновесите нервную систему, то значительная часть жалоб уйдет сама собой..


Добрый день! Спасибо что ответили! А по поводу шеи могли бы подсказать как навсегда избавиться от не приятных ощущений? Я сейчас ее стараюсь прокачивать, и дома занимаюсь йогой и зарядкой. Иногда ношу бандаж на шею и спинной корсет для корректировки осанки. Вот по шее вопроосы: Можно мне растягивающие упражнения? Можно ли что бы массажист ее хрустел? Можно ли мне ее вытягивать? Я чувствую очень часто дискомфорт на уровне 7 шейного позвонка и чуть ниже, между лопаток... И как в моем случае правильно спать или с валиком под шеей или можно низкую мягкую подушку?
Переживаю что в моем заключении написано что нет лордоза. И по поводу моей нестабильности всех шейных позвонков еще посоветуйте что то... Настолько ли страшна эта нестабильность у меня? Огромнейшее спасибо заранее за ответ!!!


----------



## горошек (16 Июл 2017)

*Juliet Bogatirova, *АИР вам, конечно же, всё правильно посоветовал. Ответы на многие свои другие вопросы сможете сами найти на этом форуме. Ну я вам чуть проще и примитивнее скажу: наладите нервную систему, научитесь расслабляться, мышцы не будут так спазмироваться и боли уменьшатся или пройдут совсем.


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (16 Июл 2017)

@горошек, спасибо Вам большое! Я смотрела форумы но все же решила выложить свои все снимки и результаты хождения по врачам! Чтоб что то адекватное сказали посоветовали! В нашем городе приходишь к невропатологу и выписывают огромный список препаратов сразу без объяснения... Пытаешься что то узнать говорить они просто головкой своей машут на список медикаментов и все типа вот мы Вам дали... Конечно я впервые столкнулась с проблемами со здоровьем и все пила, колола что говорили! Начало пригать давление и температура тела 37,1-37,4 была постоянная, я отменила все препараты на то время, сдала анализ крови гемоглобин 109... Я так поняла что все мои головокружения и плохое состояние может от этого тоже быть, принимаю фероплект теперь гемоглобин поднялся к норме и состояние улучшилось эмоциональное, спасибо гидазепаму)) и нет головокружений сильный! Но спина все же болит! И нестабильность меня очень пугает и все что по снимкам тоже! ((


----------



## горошек (16 Июл 2017)

@Juliet Bogatirova, конечно, личных консультаций никто не отменял. И по снимкам, надеюсь, врачи вас проконсультируют. А я не врач, но мне кажется, нервы у вас первичны. Хотя и другие проблемы тоже есть. Просто и я и дочь мы прошли через состояния всд и неврозов. Да, при них болеть может всё, и температура именно такая бывает. И начинаясь сначала функционально, все наши нервы могут реально разладить работу других органов. Страх вам не помощник сейчас, а наоборот. Но и за этими "популярными" сейчас диагнозами надо не проглядеть других реальных заболеваний.


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (16 Июл 2017)

@горошек, и как в итоге Вы вылечились? Бывает очень трудно сдержать эмоции... Сама понимаю что нервы очень много дают, стараюсь держаться но все равно пока каждый день бывают слезы и тд ((хотя всегда была жизнерадостным человеком можно сказать пофигистом грубо говоря... А теперь все в куче и не хочется чтоб ребёнок видел рядом такую маму (((


----------



## горошек (16 Июл 2017)

@Juliet Bogatirova, здесь у каждого свой путь. Врачи Вам в помощь, но и только на них надеяться нельзя. Многое зависит и от Вас. Но, по-любому путь длительный, в один день всё не решается.


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (16 Июл 2017)

@горошек, да, многое от меня конечно бесспорно! Только от наших врачей толком ничего не услышала! Нервы конечно лечить это я понимаю! Но по спине и всем обследованиям хочется услышать здесь ответы все ли страшно настолько или я себе надумала сама столько страшных проблем и по снимкам и рэг головы переживаю!


----------



## Aleksey 87 (16 Июл 2017)

1. Обращение к психиатру
2. Пройти курс назначенного лечения
3. Лечить те симптомы которые остались (если они останутся)

Ну или дальше продолжать искать чудо врача, который вылечит одной таблЭткой)


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (17 Июл 2017)

@Aleksey 87, спасибо за ответ! У психиатров пока не была, зато всех невропатологов в городе обошла))


----------



## Aleksey 87 (17 Июл 2017)

Да не за что. Вы здесь не для решения проблемы открыли тему, а чтобы услышать от врачей что у вас нет ничего страшного, после чего вы немного успокоитесь, а дальше будете задавать один вопрос за другим. Ваш цикл: страх-вопрос-ответ-успокоение-сомнение-страх. И этот круг будет бесконечен.


----------



## AIR (17 Июл 2017)

Утро доброе.


Juliet Bogatirova написал(а):


> как навсегда избавиться от не приятных ощущений? Я сейчас ее стараюсь прокачивать, и дома занимаюсь йогой и зарядкой.


Шея, все таки, не ягодицы, и с прокачиванием надо быть очень осторожным... С йогой и зарядкой впрочем тоже.. Не переусердствовать..


Juliet Bogatirova написал(а):


> Иногда ношу бандаж на шею и спинной корсет для корректировки осанки.


Смысл есть только при достаточно длительной статической нагрузке и при ощущении, что "это помогает".. Лучше обходиться мягкими, плавными, разнообразными и медленными упражнениями..


Juliet Bogatirova написал(а):


> Можно ли что бы массажист ее хрустел? Можно ли мне ее вытягивать?


Вполне может трамировать связки и мышцы опорного комплекса позвоночно-двигательного сегмента и ухудшать нестабильность... Посему - нет и нет..


Juliet Bogatirova написал(а):


> Я чувствую очень часто дискомфорт на уровне 7 шейного позвонка и чуть ниже, между лопаток.


Разминающий массаж для расслабления напряженных мышц, здесь поможет.. Но не грубый.


Juliet Bogatirova написал(а):


> И как в моем случае правильно спать или с валиком под шеей или можно низкую мягкую подушку?


Правильно спать, как удобнее.. По мере восстановления вопрос потеряет актуальность.,


Juliet Bogatirova написал(а):


> Переживаю что в моем заключении написано что нет лордоза.


У многих такая невезуха..


Juliet Bogatirova написал(а):


> И по поводу моей нестабильности всех шейных позвонков еще посоветуйте что то... Настолько ли страшна эта нестабильность у мен


Если шею не дергать, не крутить, не хрустеть, не растягивать, а делать очень плавные, медленные, мягкие и разнообразные упражнения и понизить сверхэмоциональность, то все будет в порядке..


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Июл 2017)

Прок от массажа будет лишь в том случае, если массажист умеет хорошо работать не только руками, но и головой. У такого массажиста пациент получает удовольствие от процедуры, так как сеанс проходит безболезненно, комфортно, психоэмоциональный статус нормализуется.
В идеале же - оказаться пациентом врача-мануального терапевта, владеющего мышечными техниками и техниками телесно-ориентированной терапии (психотерапии).


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (17 Июл 2017)

@AIR, добрый день! Спасибо за ответ! По поводу зарядки, если бы в нашем городе были хорошие специалисты которым можно доверять (((так пока сама ищу на ютубе то йогу то зарядка по видео, может знаете Ваш здоровый позвоночник! Или упражнения с сопротивлением! И на грудной отдел с палкой! Правильно ли все это? Может вы знаете какие то видео упражнение которые мне помогут в моем случае?


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (17 Июл 2017)

Aleksey 87 написал(а):


> Да не за что. Вы здесь не для решения проблемы открыли тему, а чтобы услышать от врачей что у вас нет ничего страшного, после чего вы немного успокоитесь, а дальше будете задавать один вопрос за другим. Ваш цикл: страх-вопрос-ответ-успокоение-сомнение-страх. И этот круг будет бесконечен.


Да, наверное как и все на форуме хочется услышать что не так все страшно... Тем более для человека который в жизни ничем не болел кроме легких простуд, никаких травм и тд... Услышать за 2 месяца грубо говоря столько диагнозов! Естественно хочется услышать и адекватный ответ лечения всего! А наши нервопатологи только глазами на листик с огромным списком лекарств тыкают и говорят ну вот же лечение... И в итоге ты сам занимаешься самолечением, если можно так сказать... Делаю то от чего становится легче...


----------



## горошек (17 Июл 2017)

Зайдите вот сюда http://www.pozwonocnik.ru. Там найдёте и гимнастику, и о правильном поведении, и про ортопедические товары. Но с шеей всё равно ювелирно. А общий комплекс для своего периода заболевания потихоньку начинайте.


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (17 Июл 2017)

@горошек, о, спасибо большое, сейчас там покопаюсь! Я вроде и стараюсь потихонечку все... Вроде легчает и начинаю себя сразу загружать и еще большей нагрузкой и всем подряд... Теперь думаю все же нужно постепенно. Завтра хочу сходить у нас есть новый какой то реабилитационный центр, и там говорят могут позаниматься с тобой под наблюдением врача и есть пилатес (пока не знаю что это)) Вот хочу завтра пойти туда проконсультироваться, пусть потренируют под наблюдением...

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо большое за ответ. Массажисту сказала шею не хрустеть но он все равно пробует немножко как потягивать наклонами головы к уху к примеру только ставит свою руку мне на шею и как бы наклоняет голову мою в туже сторону... И сидя давит мне на затылок и наклоняет вниз как бы растягивает так тоже шею... Вот такие техники нужны или сказать чтоб шею вообще не трогал? Но после массажа в эмоциональном плане действительно становится лучше...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Июл 2017)

С мышцами шеи как раз и нужно работать! Но вот мануальной терапией необразованному массажисту категорически запрещается заниматься, т. К. Может такого наворотить, что ни один нейрохирург потом не поможет.


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (17 Июл 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> С мышцами шеи как раз и нужно работать! Но вот мануальной терапией необразованному массажисту категорически запрещается заниматься, т. К. Может такого наворотить, что ни один нейрохирург потом не поможет.


У нас вообще какая то проблема с массажистами в городе и мануальщиками, но этот 14 лет уже работает на скорой и до сих пор, массажами, остеапатией уже 5 лет занимается и вот недавно открыл свою студию массажа в которую теперь хожу, ну он делает мягко массаж... А подскажите, не могло ли сильное переохлаждение спровоцировать вот эти проблемы со спиной? Точнее гуляли с ребенком пока спал, и очень промочила ноги, в декабре, и пришлось гулять пока ребенок не проснется... Потом спустя несколько дней началась внезапно паническая атака, и потом боли в спине...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Июл 2017)

Теперь понятно, что Вами занимается не профессионал, а любитель.
Нынешнее Ваше состояние никак не связано с декабрьским переохлаждением.


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (17 Июл 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, я как то боюсь и экспериментировать с массажистами ((мало ли ((уже столько этих массажей сделала и два раза в неделю пока хожу стабильно... И вот думаю, может вообще их отменить и заниматься ЛФК с кем то под присмотром? Или все же массажи тоже нужны но более расслабляющие?


----------



## Serg33 (18 Июл 2017)

Juliet Bogatirova написал(а):


> Делаю то от чего становится легче...


Так это и есть главное лечение хондроза!
1) Если отфильтровать эмоциональную состовляющую (пропить курс нейролептиков и успокоительных)
2) Уменьшить воспаление правильным приемом нпвс.
3) Уделить внимание восстановлению кровообращения если есть нарушения для исключения паталогий других органов
4) самое главное делать упражнения лфк критерий отбора от них должно становиться лучше!!!

А дальше только время и терпение (не делать того что нельзя) и организм сам адаптируется постепенно и вы постепенно начнете забывать о травме.

И поверьте не один массажист не сможет ускорить процесс восстановления и если выше перечисленные пункты вы правильно выполните он вам нафик не понадобится!!!
В животном мире нет массажистов, животные от травм грыжь и хондроза восстанавливаются чисто набором правильных движений (растяжек) и исключением нагрузки на травмированный сигмент на длительное время.

Услуги мануального терапевта нужны только если на снимках просматривается реальный подвывих суставов, в остальных случаях есть риск что может стать только хуже особенно стоит бояться умельцев которые и на снимки не смотрят типа зрение рентген я и так знаю где чего у вас не так.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Июл 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> Так это и есть главное лечение хондроза!
> 1) Если отфильтровать эмоциональную состовляющую (пропить курс нейролептиков и успокоительных)
> 2) Уменьшить воспаление правильным приемом нпвс.
> 3) Уделить внимание восстановлению кровообращения если есть нарушения для исключения паталогий других органов
> ...



Человек совершенно "не в теме", что свойственно "всезнайкам"- дилетантам.
Как тут не вспомнить древнюю мудрость: "Благими намерениями вымощен путь в ад!"


----------



## Serg33 (18 Июл 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Человек совершенно "не в теме", что свойственно "всезнайкам"- дилетантам.
> Как тут не вспомнить древнюю мудрость: "Благими намерениями вымощен путь в ад!"


Каждый имеет право на свое мнение, которое к стати сложилось благодаря опыту лечения 2 собственных грыж в шее 4,5 и 3,7 мм а не просто тут попустословить пришел.
А некоторые бегают по мануалам и массажистам как по замкнутому кругу и выдоили их по цене уже на пару операций хватило бы, а толку ноль!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (18 Июл 2017)

@Juliet Bogatirova. Не хочу вмешиваться в спор. Просто хочу вас успокоить и помочь чисто психологически. Ничего страшного в вашем позвоночнике на уровне грудного отдела нет. Люди живут с грыжами Шморля и признаками остеохондроза и не замечают их. Не заморачивайтесь с нестабильностью. Её у вас тоже нет. Где у вас болит? По вашим постам я понял, что болит спина между лопатками. Болит ли шея? Если только спина, то с чего бы это вдруг ваш массажист стал сворачивать вам шею? Стало ли с шеей хуже после манипуляций массажиста и ЛФК? Если да, то имейте в виду, что ваш массажист имеет с вас деньги не за то, что вы здоровы, а за то, что вы лечитесь у него. Если болит только спина, то пусть ваш муж легко промассирует мышцы спины, те, которые болят.

@Juliet Bogatirova. Ещё хочу добавить. Если у вас лёгкая нестабильность шейных позвонков, то какой смысл делать вам массаж шеи с хрустом? Он что, нестабильность уменьшит? Вам просто надо следить за осанкой в шее и держать шею ровно. Со временем мышцы шеи окрепнут и будут поддерживать вашу шею ровно. Симптомы должны пройти. Ну есть небольшой листез. Люди живут с ним нормально и не замечают. Считается, что надо укреплять мышцы шеи. Но, думаю, заморачиваться с этим не следует. Просто следите за осанкой.



Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Ну есть небольшой листез.


 Извините, и листеза нет. Просто небольшая нестабильность.

Вот почитайте популярную статью про нестабильность http://vashaspina.ru/simptomy-nestabilnosti-shejnyx-pozvonkov-i-eyo-lechenie/. Заметьте, что упражнения ЛФК надо подбирать очень индивидуально. И если массаж, то массажист должен быть высокой квалификации (как вам тут говорилось). И у вас смещение меньше 3 мм, т. Е. Гипермобильность, а не нестабильность.



Juliet Bogatirova написал(а):


> Но уже мучаюсь полгода, обошла всех нервопатологов города, кроме назначения кучи препаратов ничего не услышала внятного...


По поводу нестабильности. Кто-нибудь из невропатологов смотрел ваши снимки шейного отдела с функциональными пробами? И как они их комментируют?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> Каждый имеет право на свое мнение, которое к стати сложилось благодаря опыту лечения 2 собственных грыж в шее 4,5 и 3,7 мм а не просто тут попустословить пришел.
> А некоторые бегают по мануалам и массажистам как по замкнутому кругу и выдоили их по цене уже на пару операций хватило бы, а толку ноль!


А большинство вообще ничего не делали пару недель и все прошло!
Особенно с грыжами в 4 и 3 мм!
Особенно хорошо про подвывих написано, неправильно, но уверенно!

Вы просто пишите:
- я не врач, но считаю вот так возможно.
А то люди-то думают, что раз советы на медицинском форуме, то это советы от врачей!



Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> @Juliet Bogatirova. Ещё хочу добавить. Если у вас лёгкая нестабильность шейных позвонков, то какой смысл делать вам массаж шеи с хрустом? Он что, нестабильность уменьшит? Вам просто надо следить за осанкой в шее и держать шею ровно. Со временем мышцы шеи окрепнут и будут поддерживать вашу шею ровно. Симптомы должны пройти. Ну есть небольшой листез. Люди живут с ним нормально и не замечают. Считается, что надо укреплять мышцы шеи. Но, думаю, заморачиваться с этим не следует. Просто следите за осанкой.


Массажа с хрустом не бывает.
Есть мануальная терапия и ее действительно делают врачи, в том числе с феноменом "хруста", что является признаком устранения функционального обратимого ограничения позвижности в пдс.
Такое ограничение может быть и при нестабильности в шейном отделе, но конечно не на месте нестабильности, а как раз выше и ниже этого места. 
И борьба с нестабильностью методом мануальной терапии, как раз и состоит в поиске и устранении таких ограничений, что позволяет сегменту с избыточной подвижностью вернуться с стандартной подвижности, поскольку часть нагрузки перейдёт на соседние, ранее временно неподвижные!

Если уж даёте советы, то правильно и подробно!


----------



## Serg33 (18 Июл 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы просто пишите:
> - я не врач, но считаю вот так возможно.
> А то люди-то думают, что раз советы на медицинском форуме, то это советы от врачей!


Ок я вас понял но думаю пациент разберется что я не врач. 
К стати я лечения и лекарства в своем посте и не назначал но опытом поделился что не обязательно бегать по массажистам и остеопатам что бы перевести остеохондроз в режим длительной ремиссии *тем более у барышни с её слов в городе и нет нормальных специалистов*.
Если все делать правильно то всегда есть выход.
Я на своем опыте обошел 5 хиропрактов доходило до смешного что их диагнозы полностью противоречили друг другу (хотя ко всем приходил со снимками МРТ шеи) один правил таз хотя проблема была в шее но как говорится "таз всему голова", другой признал что проблема в шее (этот был самым честным с моей точки зрения) и работал с шеей (хуже не стало славо богу но и лучше тоже) он же мне сказал что с тазом у меня все в порядке, третий вообще колени массировал и расслаблял мышцы где угодно только не в шее (видать с шеей боялся связываться и снимки даже не смотрел а может и не понимал в них). 
И в конце концов мне помогло время и правильное поведение, плюс курсы медикаментов, бадов и физиотерапии.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2017)

Во многом с Вами согласен, но чаще всего оказывается что все врачи об одном и том же, а пациент не понимает.
Например МФС в шейном отделе с одной стороны больше при сколиозе, а сколиоз при укорочении ноги всегда с косым тазом, а при косом тазе распределение нагрузки на колени разное и сперва там МФС, а потом и артроз придёт.
И это вопрос учение и школ медицины, с чего начинать!
Вот вождение школа безопасного вождения машины, например! Так их штук восемь только в Москве!
А тут на всю медицину мировую, считай всего три!

Сделайте фото спины, а лучше от от стоп до головы и поставьте в Вашей теме. Оценим.
Только ссылку пришлите, чтобы не пропустить.
Или более правильный вариант: занимаемся много и правильно, так чтобы болело слегка на тренировках, тогда повседневная жизнь и ее нагрузки будут казаться мелочью!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (18 Июл 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если уж даёте советы, то правильно и подробно!


@Доктор Ступин. Большое спасибо, что поправили. Буду стараться ерунду не писать. Я не против мануальной терапии. Просто тут намекнули


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Теперь понятно, что Вами занимается не профессионал, а любитель.


Что шеей должен заниматься профессионал. Иначе и навредить может.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Такое ограничение может быть и при нестабильности в шейном отделе, но конечно не на месте нестабильности, а как раз выше и ниже этого места.


По расшифровке функциональных проб там нестабильность по 2мм везде (С2, С3, С4, С5, С6). Однако топик-стартер сильно просил, чтобы ему снимки шейного отдела прокомментировали. Может вы поможете в этом? Я понял, что он сильно волнуется насчёт этого.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2017)

Нестабильности нет. 
Есть нормальная подвижность. 
Есть признаки ФБ Со-С1 и С6-С7. Вот их надо оценить приёмами мануальной терапии диагностическимии и при наличии устранить, приёмами лечеными.
Так приёмы отличаются незначительно, то многие врачи делают это одновременно.

Так как у человека сколиз, то возможны ФБ и в других сегментах (те что на рентгене подвижны), но в каком-то одном направлении (это иногда даже видно, когда пациент головой в одну сторону хорошо, в другую плохо. Поэтому когда пациенты пишут, что доктор "не доделал- не докрутил", в одну сторону, то чаще всего это именно блок в одном направлении!


----------



## Serg33 (18 Июл 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сделайте фото спины, а лучше от от стоп до головы и поставьте в волей теме. Оценим.
> Только ссылку пришлите, чтобы не пропустить.
> Или более правильный вариант:
> Занимаемся много и правильно, так чтобы болело слегка на тренировках, тогда повседневная жизнь и ее нагрузки будут казаться мелочью!


ОК спасибо попозже организую свою тему, сделаю повторную диагностику. Осталось ещё сделать МРТ грудного отдела что бы полностью исключить скалиоз, т. К. Я бывший военнослужащий то раньше скалиоза у меня точно не было в военном институте не раз проходил медкомиссию ничего не выявляли...
Но по симптомам я себя сейчас чувствую намного лучше если учесть что осенью 2016 гда я не мог и пару часов в вертикальном положении находиться без того что бы не получить спазм в шее и ГБН


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> ОК спасибо попозже организую свою тему, сделаю повторную диагностику. Осталось ещё сделать МРТ грудного отдела что бы полностью исключить скалиоз, т. К. Я бывший военнослужащий то раньше скалиоза у меня точно не было иначе бы не пропустили в военном институте на медкомиссии...
> Но по симптомам я себя сейчас чувствую намного лучше если учесть что осенью 2016 гда я не мог и пару часов в вертикальном положении находиться без того что бы не получить спазм в шее и ГБН


Темы нет, а всех учите жить!
Военный человек (я полковник медицинской службы), должен знать и понимать порядок, а не создавать его противопожность!
Вот опять куча ошибок:
Мрт для сколиоза не значимо!
Со сколиозом в армию берут, важна степень и компенсация.
Осенью болело, сейчас лучше! Так у большинства проходит как раз само за две недели или за три месяца, или за год. Так что можно было и не лечиться!
Но это хорошо что Вам повезло с вашими всего лишь изменениями по возрасту, а если по вашему совету пациент не пойдёт к врачу, не поймёт причину и у него отниимуться ноги!
Таких пациентов может один на 10000, но именньради этого одного все 9999 людей обследуют.
Медицина не Армия!
Кстати, военная медицина, на военное время, отличается от гражданской!
Вот если во время войны Вам оторвёт ногу миной, а вашему бойцу только палец на ноге, кому военный врач будет оказывать помощь?


----------



## Serg33 (18 Июл 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> а если по вашему совету пациент не пойдёт к врачу, не поймёт причину и у него отниимуться ноги!


Я как бы не советовал не обращаться к врачам, я только написал что не обязательно посещать массажиста так как так или иначе все равно заживет если правильно себя вести.
С массажем конечно приятнее даже здоровому человеку когда делают массаж этт очень хорошо но если после массажа пациенту становится хуже спрашивается зачем себя колечить.

По поводу мануального терапевта я написал что есть ситуации при которых без мануальной терапии не обойтись - это если есть подвывих позвонка (тут как гриться или надо вправлять или резать само не заживет вот что имелось введу).
В остальных же случаях возможно обойтись и без мануальной терапии длительный пакой прохождение курсов медикаментов и мягкое ЛФК.
Ну и естественно обращение к неврологу первично тут никто не спорит и как бы я этого никогда не отрицал.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2017)

Вот он и пойдет к массажисту, а не к доктору и ноги у него и отниматься!
Назначит врач, тогда и пойдёт!

А про оторванную ногу?

Опять неправильно, я уже и написал об этом.
Понятие подвывих в позвоночнике, это рентгенологическое понятие и имеет под собой несколько причин и состояний, и в большинстве случаев не требует применения мануальной терапии вообще!
Путаете с вывихом суставов не позвоночника, вот там без мануальной терапии не обойтись точно, но это другой раздел медицины!
Вот видите как все у нас сложно!
А кем Вы работаете? Интересно, я разбираюсь в Вашей профессии так же, как Вы, и смогу давать советы без больших ошибок?
И про ногу, пожалуйста, ответьте! Жуть как интересно!


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (18 Июл 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> Так это и есть главное лечение хондроза!
> 1) Если отфильтровать эмоциональную состовляющую (пропить курс нейролептиков и успокоительных)
> 2) Уменьшить воспаление правильным приемом нпвс.
> 3) Уделить внимание восстановлению кровообращения если есть нарушения для исключения паталогий других органов
> 4) самое главное делать упражнения лфк критерий отбора от них должно становиться лучше!!!


Спасибо Вам за ответ))
1. Эмоциональный фон я стараюсь нормализовать, к сожалению не всегда выходит с этим справиться самой... Начала пить гидазепам ((
2. Воспалительные процессы вроде как прошли, в крови лейкоцитов нет и спина плечи шея и верхний грудной думаю болит от нервов, стресса, так как сразу эти отделы спазмируются, но над этим я работаю сейчас и массажи немного меня расслабляют.
3. Кровообращения я отправляла РЭГ свой выше... По поводу него тоже беспокоюсь, нарушен отток и все что там написано пугает, но я и для этого пила гинго билоба и еще врачи советовали препараты но я пока их отменила.
4. ЛФК я занимаюсь практически каждый день правда сама, вот через день записалась на тренировки с реабилитологом, чтоб делат упражнения под присмотром.


----------



## Serg33 (18 Июл 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А кем Вы работаете? Интересно я разбираюсь в вашей профессии так же как Вы и смогу давать советы без больших ошибок?


В моей профессии давать советы легко если знаешь самую точную из наук т. Е. Математику ну и если с логикой более менее в порядке.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот если во время войны Вам оторвёт ногу миной, а вашему бойцу только палец на ноге, кому военный врач будет оказывать помощь?


Руководствуясь логикой то первого будут лечить бойца так как его ещё можно вернуть в строй а вот с оторванной ногой (в России нет) это только в развитых странах лечить будут так как там протезы хорошие вставляют что и без ноги воевать можно, я ужж молчу о недалёком будущем где будут воевать с экзоскелетами и роботами.


----------



## Andrew 7878 (18 Июл 2017)

Наверное будут лечить того, что с пальцем, а тот, что с ногой на списание все равно пойдет


----------



## Serg33 (18 Июл 2017)

Juliet Bogatirova написал(а):


> 3. Кровообращения я отправляла РЭГ свой выше... По поводу него тоже беспокоюсь, нарушен отток и все что там написано пугает, но я и для этого пила гинго билоба и еще врачи советовали препараты но я пока их отменила.


Я с этим и по сей день мучаюсь, с венозным оттоком, так как сами понимаете облегчение у меня есть, например головные боли ушли совсем, шея и лопатки уже не так спазмируют как раньше но тем не менее напряжение в мышцах шейно-воротниковой зоны все равно есть тонус мышц все равно повышен и больше всего я беспокоюсь за глаза так как там ангиопатия сейчас чуть меньше но все равно есть.
В данный момент пропиваю курс рутина по своим ощущениям при венозном застое он лучше помогает чем трентал или кавентон которые я пропивал


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (18 Июл 2017)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> По поводу нестабильности. Кто-нибудь из невропатологов смотрел ваши снимки шейного отдела с функциональными пробами? И как они их комментируют?


)) Спасибо Вам за ответы... Честно то Вы меня как то подбодрили на счет того что нет нестабильности особой!!! Я о ней переживала, и то что головокружения были я все списывала на нее... И нервы, как это у всех пару позвонков или один нестабилен а у меня все... При том что я все детство и школу прозанималась серьезно плаванием потом легкой атлетикой, некогда ничем не болела и тут я слышу за месяц что у меня столько можно сказать диагнозов!! Хотя спина изначально не болела, в декабре случилась первая паническая атака, как я теперь понимаю это была она, каждый день я боялась что это повторится, со следующего дня я пошла на массажи так как думала проблемы в шее и мой папа мучается всю жизнь спиной и сказал записывайся и иди... После массажа именно в день после него мне лучше, расслабляюсь, потом снова был замкнутый круг! Первый массажист не хрустел вообще! А пошла ко второму который открыл свою студию массажа, и еще работал на скорой и мед образования пошла со снимками к нему, он их посмотрел и на консультации мне говорит, ложитесь... Ну что то крутил шею смотрел... И потом хрустнул... Я не ожидала говорю я думала вы предупредите меня о таких манипуляциях... Он ответил если бы предупредил вы бы не расслабились... Я ему сказала, мне не разрешают хрустеть спину ведь у меня нестабильность всех шейных позвонков, при том что я дала снимки перед этим)) Он сказал что если это делать правильно, то можно снимать блоки в шее и конечно потом закачивать ее! Ну думаю ладно... Я то закачиваю ее дома но прохрустел он ее несколько сеансов потом я запретила...
Я впервые столкнулась с проблемами позвоночника... Я не знаю что мне делать... Я просто вижу как мучается мой отец со спиной всю жизнь, и когда столкнулась я... Я не знаю что мне делать, что я делаю правильно а что нет... Каждый нервопатолог комментирует это ЛФК, и списком медикаментов и один говорит можно массажи а другой нет... Один говорит можно вытягивать шею другой нет... И ты ходишь туда сюда и не понимаешь в итоге что делать и насколько у меня все серьезно... Сейчас я записалась к массажисту женщине, она реабилитолог, сказала что хрустеть не будет и действует мягко на связки но я иду к ней послезавтра понять что это за массаж... И к ней же и на ЛФК хочу пойти что под присмотром потренировала...


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нестабильности нет.
> Есть нормальная подвижность.
> Есть признаки ФБ Со-С1 и С6-С7. Вот их надо оценить приёмами мануальной терапии диагностическимии и при наличии устранить, приёмами лечеными.
> Так приёмы отличаются незначительно, то многие врачи делают это одновременно.
> ...


Спасибо За то что обратили внимание на мою тему! И очень рада что как таковой нестабильности у меня нет! Но что такое признаки ФБ? Не поняла если честно ((
И у меня чаще всего боль (дискомфорт), между лопаток и на уровне 7 шейного позвонка, как будто там все зажато... Повисну на турнике с опущенной головой и в шее сразу хруснет в том месте... И вроде полегче, это я так понимаю мне нужно просто заняться йогой и упражнениями чтоб вытянуть позвоночник? И прокачать мышцы шеи и спины?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (18 Июл 2017)

Juliet Bogatirova написал(а):


> работа за компьютером, мне все это дается тяжело, в том плане долго простоять с согнутой шеей, начинается как легкое минутное головокружение, в жар бросает,


Может быть ваша проблема, что вы долго находитесь в неправильной позе? Делайте перерывы. Лёгкое ЛФК на расслабление. Следите за осанкой (в том числе и шеи).


Juliet Bogatirova написал(а):


> и не понимаешь в итоге что делать и насколько у меня все серьезно


Вы главное не волнуйтесь. По снимкам у вас ещё более менее. Тут на форуме у людей снимки гораздо хуже.


----------



## Andrew 7878 (18 Июл 2017)

ФБ - это функциональный блок позвоночного двигательного сегмента.


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (18 Июл 2017)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Может быть ваша проблема, что вы долго находитесь в неправильной позе? Делайте перерывы. Лёгкое ЛФК на расслабление. Следите за осанкой (в том числе и шеи).
> 
> Вы главное не волнуйтесь. По снимкам у вас ещё более менее. Тут на форуме у людей снимки гораздо хуже.


Да с осанкой есть проблемы... Иногда забываю и расслабляюсь и сижу как горбун)) потом вспоминаю и снова по струнке... Уже и корсет поддерживающий осанку купила и бандаж на шею... Одеваю когда готовлю или на кухне долго... Появилось новое увлечение по приготовлению кое каких десертов)) и иногда приходится стоять 2 часа или больше с согнутой шеей, то сейчас одеваю бандаж и корсет и немного легче переношу все...
Вообще... Изредка накрывает от мыслей что всегда ты была здорова ничего не болело... Хотели еще беременность с мужем одну, чтоб у детей была маленькая разница... А теперь я как инвалид и не понятно когда организм будет готов к беременности второй, а ребенку вот два года... А мама толком и с ней не справляется нормально (((


Andrew 7878 написал(а):


> ФБ - это функциональный блок позвоночного двигательного сегмента.


Ааааа))) не поняла сразу... Спасибо... Мне кажется что эти блоки у меня постоянно в районе 6-7 шейного и чуть ниже, верхний грудной... Но боюсь если их всегда хрусканьем убирать то нестабильность о которой я так переживала проявится еще больше)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> В моей профессии давать советы легко если знаешь самую точную из наук т. Е. Математику ну и если с логикой более менее в порядке.
> 
> Руководствуясь логикой то первого будут лечить бойца так как его ещё можно вернуть в строй а вот с оторванной ногой (в России нет) это только в развитых странах лечить будут так как там протезы хорошие вставляют что и без ноги воевать можно, я ужж молчу о недалёком будущем где будут воевать с экзоскелетами и роботами.


Вот и Вы не любите Россию. Везде в военное время медицина поступает одинаково и везде, после бойца, она наложит Вам жгут и отвезёт по этапам медпомощи до специализированного этапа и там Вы получите свой протез. Функциональность конечно у американского будет получше, но от австрийского отличаться будет незначительно!
А дальше два варианта либо Маресьев, либо возле церкви с протянутой рукой. И уж тут Россия не виновата!

Какая профессия не разобрался, с математикой в объёме расчёта зарплаты владею, а дальше никто не поверял. Логика понятие растяжимое и потому ее и возьмём за основу.

С подвывихом разобрались или ещё что-то подсказать.
Логика тут простая. Если структура пострадала, то вернуть ей функцию уже нельзя.
Правильно ли я рассуждаю? Логично?



Andrew 7878 написал(а):


> Наверное будут лечить того, что с пальцем, а тот, что с ногой на списание все равно пойдет


Правильно. 
Но все забывают о главном, что с тот, пальцем, должен наложить на ногу жгут, в порядке взаимопомощи, и тогда возможно спасти обоих!

Мои лётчики на занятиях, так же забывали о главном.


----------



## Serg33 (19 Июл 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот и Вы не любите Россию.


Прежде чем научиться любить Россию гражданам России надо начать с малого например научиться уважать себя. Если люди не уважают себя они не смогут полюбить страну в которой они живут. Этт чисто мое мнение.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Какая профессия не разобрался, с математикой в объёме расчёта зарплаты владею, а дальше никто не поверял. Логика понятие растяжимое и потому ее и возьмём за основу.


На данный момент web разработчик это уже второе образование, в армии был метрологом пока их не сократили.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> С подвывихом разобрались или ещё что-то подсказа


Возможно неправильно выразился но я имел ввиду смещение позвонка под термином подвывих вот его здесь доктор и вправляет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2017)

@Serg33, про Россию верно написали, только есть любовь, а есть самолюбие. Как мне кажется любви нет, а самолюбия предостаточно. Есть у нас на улице соседи, которые мусор не вывозят, а выносят к дороге. На вопрос почему отвечают, а что мне его дома хранить, вот государство заботиться о чистоте вдоль дороги, пусть и мой мусор увезёт. Видите какое у них самолюбие и никакой любви!

Вот это профессия! За этим будущее!

Так это хиропрактика, этим врачи не занимаются. И это не подвывихи, каксразкак Функциональные Блоки- временное обратимое ограничение подвижности.

Смещение остистых отростков от средней линии это норма. Это хорошо видно на любом снимке или скелете и на позвонках у которых в половине случаев остистые кривые.
Принципиальна ошибка именно в стремлении поставить все ровно, это невозможно даже с точки логики, ну нет идеальных прямых в организме.
Другой вопрос, возможно ли отклонение остистого отростка от средней линии при наличии временно ограничения подвижности - функционального блока? Конечно возможно. Но тогда в медицине при мануальной терапии врач выполняет диагностические приёмы. Оценивает какой это блок патологический или функциональный и устраняет блок.
И при этом ВОЗМОЖНО и уменьшение отклонения от средней линии.
А тут задача поставлена не правильно!
Она простая и понятная по логике, но не верна по определению (правда верна по выполнению).

Палочки должны быть "попендикулярными", но это если так предусмотрено создателем.
А тут создатель (Бог) шутит с теми, кто с линей подходит к человеку!
Попендикулярные - А. Каверин. Два капитана.

В ролике намешана хиропрактика по задачам и мануальная терапия по приёмом, поскольку выполняется врачом мануальной терапии. Он даже по тексту говорит о сдавлениии корешка в грудном отделе (термин хиропрактика), а выполняет приёмы мануальной терапии (правильно делает) на устранение ФБ в ребернопозвонковых и рёберногрудинных суставах. Ни этом возможно улучшение средней линии, но это не цель, это способ оценки!


----------



## Serg33 (19 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо что подробно разъяснили.
Ну значит это называется функциональными блоками.
Вот я про них и говорил что их самостоятельно пациенту снять не получится (путем каких либо растяжек или гиперэкстензий) тут без мануального терапевта никак не обойтись.
Как я понимаю появляются эти ФБ от того что человек нагружает пиковыми нагрузками свой позвоночник (или вес поднимает или же поворачивается резко и неправильно или же падает случайно) в результате этих нагрузок происходит растяжение связок и позвонки фиксируются в неправильном положении и пациент сначало просто чувствует дискомфорт и мышечное напряжение в спине.
Но самое страшное как я понимаю это если в этом неправильном положении ещё дальше пациент поддаст нагрузочку на неправильно зафиксированные позвонки то очень легко может получиться травма (типа экструзии и грыжи) вот так она походу появилась в моем случае (неправильного поднятия тяжестей во время ремонта).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2017)

В общем, да!
Вот что значит системное военное образование!


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (19 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Вы могли бы мне подсказать по моей теме что то? В чем большая проблема и над чем стоит работать больше всего? И реально эти функциональные блоки снять мягкой мануальной техникой? Завтра записалась к женщине реабилитолог, как она себя называет, говорит что будет работать больше на связочный аппарат, точечно как я понимаю без хруста! И говорит что после первого сеанса мне станет лучше! Вот и интересно реально ли так убрать блоки? И могли бы еще прокомментировать РЭГ головы? Стоит ли улучшать кровоток какими то средствами? Потому что врачи прописывали лекарства для улучшения кровообращения! Спасибо))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2017)

Так там уже есть мой ответ, по Вашему вопросу по снимку.
Там все понятно?
Про РЭГ. Ничего не надо, у Вас в пределах нормы, там норма размашистая.
А почему мягкой и что Вы считаете мягкой?
Это же лечение на месяц длиннее (имхо).


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (19 Июл 2017)

По снимку, понятно что все таки нестабильности нет, это меня уже радует!
Про Рэг тоже тогда радует! Я считаю мягкой технику где не хрустят так шею резко но хорошо прорабатывают массажными движениями всю спину! К сожалению мне пока не с чем сравнить и я не совсем пойму какой массаж мне нужен!! К одному массажисту я оходила вот уже 15 сеансов наверное... Он делает массаж мягко но хорошо, и в тоже время пытался мне хрустеть шею... Здесь мне написали что нельзя и еще врачи говорили у вас же нестабильность, вы что ни в коем случае, я попросила его шею не хрустеть, но и без хруста мне становится немного лучше, в эмоциональном плане... Спокойнее, спина все еще зажимы 6-7 позвонок примерно и между лопаток есть... Делаю зарядку каждый день! Так вот женщина у которой я была на консультации... Реабилитолог она так себя называет... Сказала приходи, тебе в твоем случае массажи уже не помогут, я буду работать больше на связочный аппарат и по другому, хрустеть и крутить сказала не будет... Я только завтра иду к ней на пробный этот массаж от которого она сказала станет лучше намного быстрее... И спросила ее, а сколько же мне таких сеансов нужно будет отходить? Она ответила, точно не 10... И легчать будет сразу... Может Вы подскажете какая техника массажа мне все же нужнее чтоб снять эти мышечные зажимы? Мне постоянно хочется вытянуть свой позвоночник, более менее помогает турник, на него повисну, голову опущу и щелчок где то на уровне 6-7 позвонка и вроде лучше... Проходит немножко времени и снова такое же чувство зажатости и снова я иду на турник... Еще аппликатор Кузнецова спасает когда сильнее болит...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2017)

Вот и все хорошо написали.
Конечно, сходить!
Все будет хорошо!


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (19 Июл 2017)

Спасибо Вам за ответы! Буду надеяться на лучшее


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (20 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый вечер! Подскажите, мне ещё предлагают тренировку на тренажере Петля Глисона, скажите не навредит ли в моем случае она? И вообще можно ли мне делать вытяжение шеи и позвоночника?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июл 2017)

Невозможно ответить.
Все зависит от специалиста и правильности выполнения процедуры.
Вообще можно.
Цели вытяжения, в большинстве случаев, те же!
Улучшение подвижности в относительно здоровых сегментах.
Кстати до мануальной терапии вытяжения было много и часто, считай в каждой поликлинике. С развитием мануальной терапии, она почти исчезает.
Как Вы думаете, почему?

Есть и практика вытяжения в пораженном сегменте, но это отдельная методика.


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (21 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, вообще у меня состояние не очень от того что чувствую постоянную скованность и дискомфорт в нижнем шейном отделе ((если честно то мне хочется каким то образом вытянуть позвоночник вверх! Мне массажист немного тянет, когда лежу на спине берет рукой одной за подбородок другой за затылок и тянет на себя вытягивая позвоночник, надеюсь понятно объяснила, один раз был даже хруст! Но мне кажется что такие манипуляции мне нужны так как постоянная скованность мешает нормально жить, даже мужа просила так шею тянуть одно время! Но потом мне сказали врачи что не в коем случае так делать нельзя и с моей нестабильностью мне вытягивать нельзя! Подскажите как мне тогда себе помочь? И все таки такие вытяжения можно в моем случае или нет?


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (13 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Здравствуйте доктор! Посмотрите пожалуйста мою томограмму головы выше, заключение. К сожалению нет снимков, они на диске и открываются при помощи какой то спец программы (((Очень переживаю о заключении, что мне делать теперь? Буду очень благодарна за совет


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (13 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, И могло ли как то повлиять на результат то что нервничала сильно перед сдачей мрт? И до мрт была кардиограмма и ней пульс 117?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2017)

Juliet Bogatirova написал(а):


> ...Очень переживаю о заключении, что мне делать теперь? Буду очень благодарна за совет


А что переживать. Надо к ЛОРу сходить.


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (13 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, к ЛОРу сходила уже, простуда сказал и отек слизистой! Лечусь, уже лучше! А переживаю за бляшки в сосудах (((Вот за это что можете сказать? Как их убрать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2017)

Что делать чтобы не росли.
Давайте посмотрим на холестериновый обмен. Анализы есть?


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (14 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, да, вот... Насколько все плохо? Я себе места не нахожу ((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2017)

Как у всех.
Надо восстановить холестериновый обмен и контролировать его всегда. Следить за размерами бляшки и умереть в 102 года.


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (14 Авг 2017)

А как его восстановить правильно? Я не могу сказать что я плохо питаюсь, жирное очень редко в рационе, алкоголь тоже, сладкое ела но теперь из за холестерина и сладкое перестала есть... Не пойму от куда он взялся этот холестерин и бляшки И Да)) дай бог столько прожить... Потому что с этими анализами и диагнозами мысли бывают другие ((Сложно настроить себя снова на позитив!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2017)

Сейчас считается необходимым либо диетой, либо статинами решать эту проблему.
Обычно это делают кардиологи.


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (15 Авг 2017)

Спасибо Вам большое за помощь!!! Наверное пока придержусь диеты и позже пересдам анализ, может упадет холестерин!)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2017)

Строгой диеты!

Или наплевать.
Просто контроль через год. Растет, напряг. Не растет, расслабились.


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (15 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, да, теперь видимо прийдется всю жизнь на строгой диете (((Не думала что в 27 лет буду с целым букетом диагнозов Спасибо за поддержку!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2017)

Берегите здоровье смолоду! 
(Перефразировал)


----------



## Juliet Bogatirova (15 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, поняла! Буду очень стараться!!!


----------



## горошек (15 Авг 2017)

Ой, боюсь поспорить с @Доктор Ступин, но всё же. Сейчас уже считается, что диета почти не влияет на уровень холестерина в крови, т к где-то 90% его вырабатывается в печени и только 10 поступает с пищей. Естественно, все 10 не уберёшь, а значит и существенно не снизишь. Больше того, если холестерина с пищей поступает ничтожно мало, то печень начинает его сильнее вырабатывать сама и он за счёт этого повышается. Это теория, которую читала и слышала из передач я. Теперь практика. Я не толстая, всю жизнь на диете, борюсь с весом. Холестерин высокий. У дочери тоже самое. У подруги при нормальном питании и телосложении холестерин повышен, а у её тостенной сестры, которая хомячит всё подряд, нет. Подруга пробовала сидеть на строжайшей диете с обилием овощей и фруктов. Не помогло. А Пельмень с этого форума существенно снизила холестерин борясь с диабетом и придерживаясь низкоуглеводной, но высокожировой диеты. Вот и думайте.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Ой, боюсь поспорить с @Доктор Ступин, но всё же. Сейчас уже считается, что диета почти не влияет на уровень холестерина в крови, т к где-то 90% его вырабатывается в печени и только 10 поступает с пищей. Естественно, все 10 не уберёшь, а значит и существенно не снизишь. Больше того, если холестерина с пищей поступает ничтожно мало, то печень начинает его сильнее вырабатывать сама и он за счёт этого повышается. Это теория, которую читала и слышала из передач я. Теперь практика. Я не толстая, всю жизнь на диете, борюсь с весом. Холестерин высокий. У дочери тоже самое. У подруги при нормальном питании и телосложении холестерин повышен, а у её тостенной сестры, которая хомячит всё подряд, нет. Подруга пробовала сидеть на строжайшей диете с обилием овощей и фруктов. Не помогло. А Пельмень с этого форума существенно снизила холестерин борясь с диабетом и придерживаясь низкоуглеводной, но высокожировой диеты. Вот и думайте.


... Или наплевать!


----------



## Katerinamuc (26 Ноя 2017)

А если не наплевать,то как часто имеет смысл сдавать анализ крови на холестерин или например микроэлементы?как быстро обновляется состав крови в зависимости от питания?


----------



## Katerinamuc (28 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ... Или наплевать!


Доктор,а если не наплевать и есть очевидно "лишние" деньги)))?Как часто обновляется состав крови?Как-то наверное в динамике нужно отслеживать,влияет или нет выбранная диета на содержание магния/калия например?


----------

